# Buzzy is gone



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Today I had to have my sweet little kitty Buzz PTS. I feel like a very large piece of me is missing.  
The first time I saw Buzz I fell in love with him. He was terrified, cowering between two up-ended mattresses in an unused bedroom at my brothers’ house. He had been abused by neighborhood boys in an urban area where my brother used to live. When my sister in law, Lee, rescued him he was very sick, full of parasites, starving and near death. She and my brother nursed him back to physical health but he was still terrified of people. They named him Buzz Saw because of the way his claws flew whenever anyone got near him. That day Lee caught him in a blanket and handed him to me. I sat with him and gently pet him and talked to him. Within about 20 minutes he was purring. Before we left that day he reached his face up to me and touched noses.
After about a week I talked my husband into keeping him. He never used his claws or bit in anger, so his name became Buzz Light Year. He would claw your hand back to him if you had been petting him and stopped, but otherwise was a very gentle kitty.
When I brought him home I put him into our study so he had a smaller space to get used to and to keep him separate from the other cats. When I took him to the vet a few days later his feline leukemia test came back positive. Buzz was going to live in the study for quite a while so I filled it with cat toys and a cat tree and pretty much spoiled him as much as I could. Every evening I would spend hours with him. I was working on a computer project and he kept me company with that. 
[attachment=2:1xdvbihr]Buzz computer helper.jpg[/attachment:1xdvbihr]
That is how it was from January of ’07 to April. At that point it was clear that keeping him separate was not working. We vaccinated the other cats for feline leukemia and released Buzzy into the rest of the house. He loved his new freedom and became every ones quiet little shadow. He loved to watch what was going on. His favorite place was a window bench that looks out on the bird feeder. 
[attachment=1:1xdvbihr]buzz on bench.jpg[/attachment:1xdvbihr]
At night he either slept on a ledge right behind my head or cuddled up next to me, purring. When July came I noticed that he seemed to have no energy and was not eating. When we took him to the vet the diagnosis was anemia. With heavy doses of prednesolone his health and red blood count began to come back. I was so happy watching my sweet boy gaining back his energy and appetite. While he was recuperating I would take him out to sit on the deck on my lap. He loved sniffing the outdoor smells and feeling the warm sunshine on his fur. He would sit and purr out there for as long as I could sit and hold him. 
[attachment=0:1xdvbihr]Buzz on deck.jpg[/attachment:1xdvbihr]
In the evenings Buzzy loved to chase DaBird and the laser pointer. His blood was being tested every couple of weeks and soon it was in the normal range. We began to back off on the prednesolone. For several weeks everything was going well until the week that his blood count started going the wrong direction. I prayed that it was just the one time but unfortunately not. That horrible disease was in his bone marrow and the medication was no longer helping. For the last several weeks I watched as he became more and more lethargic. We offered him every special treat we could think of to keep him eating and he nibbled on those special tidbits almost to the end. He would sit all day on his window seat and for the last week we carried him to the litter box. He always watched every move I made as I moved around the kitchen. Today when he just put his head down in exhaustion instead of watching, I knew it was time to say goodbye to my darling boy. At the vet's office I told him how much I have loved him and asked him to meet me at the bridge. Then he went to sleep in my arms. I will miss him so very much, but now he is in a place where there is no feline leukemia. He was a brave and loving little kitty.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, your story about Buzz is making my chest tight and tears come to my eyes. I'm sorry he had to cross the bridge, but what a wonderful home you gave him.
h =^..^=


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a beautiful story about a beautiful cat.... I know you will miss him dearly. atback atback He was such a lucky boy to have you in his life...as you were just as lucky to have him. Think of the wonderful memories you will have about Buzz.... RIP Sweet Buzz....... :angel


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I cried when I read your story about Buzz. He must have been a complete joy. And be happy that Buzz has been reunited with Tucker on the Bridge.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. How wonderful that you took him into your life and he brought so much joy to yours in return.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww. So sorry that your lost him


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts. It has been such an empty day without seeing him in his usual places.  I have been giving the other kitties extra hugs, though. They are a comfort.


----------



## Phyphor (Oct 21, 2008)

If it's any consolation, you should know that his life with you was by far better than the one he might have had.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry. That was a beautiful story, I loved hearing about him. 
atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a lovely tribute to Buzz. He was a special boy, no doubt. I know how hard this is for you, and pray that your pain will be eased. You're right, I believe. Buzz and you will meet again. God bless.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

thank you for rescuing him and giving him a great life. atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My sympathies to you. I can see why you feel in love with him at first sight! What a beautiful boy. You were his angel, now he is your angel, watching over you til you meet him at the bridge.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet Buzz sounded like he was an extraordinary kitty. I am so sorry that he has gone over the Bridge. ((HUGS)).


----------

